# Game keeper johns catty cast in aluminium



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

This is the cast aluminium version of the original multiplex catapult Game keeper john web won the UKCA shoot this year in Sheffield UK

hope you like them I am not selling these so please understand I will not have any for sale.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for showing us the design.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

I own one of the TTF pocket poachers made from multiplex and that has a great grip to it so i can't imagine the grip of an ally one 

Great work !


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Shame I would love one for the collection


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice desing of a alum shooter of Game Keeper John's shooter...To bad your not selling any~AKAOldmiser


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Great work love the design


----------

